# Have you ever seen adult teepee ears?



## Sarah Ireland (Apr 19, 2019)

So I am picking up a Forster pup who is about a year old still a pup but pretty much full grown all teeth are in. Her ears are soft not floppy but soft? I think it is cute not trying to fix them. Just want to know if anyone has seen adults l






ike this? She was found a stray so I am not sure if she is pure.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

My friend had a dog that maintained his teepee ears his whole life. Was a LEO K9. It's adorable  She may also be younger than a year. From what I have been told it's difficult to *very* accurately age once full teeth are in. Looking at her still knuckled growth plates in the 2nd pic (sideways, sitting) my guess would be a little younger than projected. She is beautiful, enjoy her!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I believe they are referred to as bonnet ears. Sometimes a dog will have one bonnet ear and sometimes two. I think it is genetic like when a dog has a curled tail.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You should get a opinion from a vet who specializes and tapes ears and familiar with gsd ears. They may be able to help correct the ears if you want that. It is harder to correct ears after a certain age but worth a try. 
Ask around to see if they can recommend someone in your area.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

There's one on Instagram - Omega - and an older lady at my club has a female that has that same earset. She said the sire had it too. It's definitely cute. The pup in your picture doesn't look very old, though, imo.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok I think I found my old account. But Took Hazel to the Vet and he also thought she could be under a year and said if we did an X-ray he could see the growth plates and tell her age. I was tempted to do the x-Ray but I am just going to go with she is under 2. I kind of hope they stay like puppy ears I would never tape them. Thanks guys. Here are my girls.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dogs and beautiful setting! It looks like Hazel is settling in well!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Your guys are beautiful! I don’t have an adult with the teepee ears yet, but due to an injury, my pup will have permanent teepee ears, and while I hate the reason she has them, I love how adorable they are! When she really focuses on something, they will stand straight, but 99% of the time, they are in teepee formation.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you. I was thinking maybe something happened to my dogs ears to make them like this too. I do not know much about where she came from. She was found a stray and was in 2 "foster" homes then the rescue. I did a DNA test on her and she is 100% GSD. She is an amazing dog she still needs some work but has come a long way. She is on her way to becoming my dream dog.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you. I was thinking maybe something happened to my dogs ears too and that caused this. I have only had her a little over 2 months and not much is known about her past she was found a stray and had 2 "foster" homes then was in the rescues and now she is save and happy with us. She has come a long way still a few things to work on but she is quickly on her way to being my dream dog. I love her. 

Your pup has ear that look a lot like Hazels.


----------

